# Regarding Spammers



## BFRD

I would like to ask all of our members to not respond to spammers. Please use the report a bad post button 







 when you see a spam post. Whenever you respond two things happen:

1) You make another post for the moderator team to clean up
2) You give more visibility to the spam in question

Your help in defeating spam is crucial, so please don't stop reporting the post. We just don't need to encourage the behaviour by making comments.

Thanks

Ok, since some members insist on publicly responding to Spam, perhaps we should start handing out warnings/infractions for responding.

Please, just report it and move on.
 
Bassplayer Edit: Updated report button.


----------



## Taeric

Guys, this is common sense. All advertising is good advertising, and you're just helping the spammers out.


----------



## Ducky

Might I ask how we are supposed to tell if it's spam in the offtopic forums?
Normally I would just look for obnoxious and pointless, but that is half the threads in there.


----------



## BFRD

Spam will always have links to external sites that provide goods or services. In some rare cases there are no links, but a lot of information about a product or service. Generally speaking real spam is very easy to spot. If you see something you are unsure about just say in your report that you are not sure if it is spam or not.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Bump


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Bump.


----------

